# What type of fisherman are you?



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Many years ago I was with my uncle in Gart Bros. We had gone in there to get some fishing supplies and to pick up a few of our special triple teasers. I remember watching him take every single one they had and telling me that he didn't want anyone else to have them. He would never share information on what fish were biting on with other people outside of those whom he fished with. 

A couple years ago I took my two little girls, who were 3 and 4, fishing with me to the ladders at strawberry. We get there and there is one other guy fishing there. The ice was just coming off, and so there were fish to be caught. I am throwing every lure I have and not even getting a bite, but yet this guy is just reeling in the fish. He is using worms and I did not bring any because I don't bait fish. My daughters keep asking me when are we going to catch a fish. I see that the guy is packing up to leave and so I go over and ask him if I could snag a worm from him so that my girls can catch a fish. I even offered to buy the remaining worms from him. He told me no, that they were his worms, and that I should have brought my own. 

Well, I recently took a guy fishing, shared some tips with him, and he told me how grateful he was that I would share with him, because he thought that most fisherman keep their trade secrets to themselves. So that made me wonder what type of fisherman he has encountered. I have never understood why fisherman feel like they must keep lures, and tips a secret. I of course understand keeping locations a secret, and of course if you are in some sort of tournament you do not want to give your secrets away. But why is it that when someone is just wanting to enjoy fishing, maybe they are just learning, are we keeping that from them? Why do fisherman feel that they should be the only ones to enjoy catching fish on a certain body of water, or a certain species of fish? Have we become so self centered and consumed with our own success that we do not allow others to share in the joy we are experiencing? I of course know that not all fisherman are this way. Many people on this forum have helped me and shared their knowledge with me numerous times and for that I am thankful. But if you are one of those fisherman that feel you cannot share some knowledge so that a fellow angler can enjoy the excitement of reeling in that fish, I just ask you to remember that someone once taught you a tip, shared a lure, or even a location with you so that you might have the same success they have had. So I ask all of you my fellow anglers, what kind of fisherman are you?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm a sharer.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

He told you No?!! What a.. (less than nice person who should not act that way - insert your preferred word here...). I would never pass up an opportunity to help a kid catch a fish. I may not always want to make a spot public but if someone asks I share. I believe that's called common decency.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I think a lot of people on here share. I can understand the hot spotting issue, but what was working yesterday or today is no problem. Of course I just started fishing again after many years of not going because of just the type of elitest you mentioned. People have been more than happy to offer me suggestions.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I think you can tell by my posts I generally give it all away. I have seen those folks you are talking about at the shops pulling all the lures they feel somebody else might take. I have literally taken friends out and told them what to use, where to throw it, and how to use it, and still they get the skunk and I get over 50 fish. 

That is why I quit worrying about what I post here or tell the fish shops. I find it pretty funny that some guys feel that if they give out a location 3,000+ people are going to show up the next day and completly fish out their (it isn't theirs) hole. I had a buddy that asked me when I first joined this site "how does that site even work, I thought fisherman is where the term "top secret" came from, hasn't it been that way for centuries". My favorite fisherman are the one's that purposely throw you off by lying about how/what they caught the fish on.

Backcountry skiing takes only one guy to make turns on your favorite run and those will be there until the next storm. Now that is some real competiton! Luckily fishing isn't the same way. 

(Remember guys before you blast me a new one it is just my opinion) Oh yeah and I noticed anywhere named in reports in the Unita's sucks and everwhere the unita's that is good remains un-named. I guess I know where not to go when I hit the Unita's.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

For me it all depends on what one is fishing for and the overall abundancy of the spieces in Utah waters. I have shared a whole lot of info on ice fish'n and soft water fish'n for a variety of fish we target like Walleye, Crappie, Wiper, Mantua Blue Gill, Perch etc...

Most of you know what we 'primarily' fish for during the summer...we've worked very, very, very, hard for over seven years teaching ourselves all we can with literally hours-upon-hours-upon-hours on the water. No-one gave us help told us what lure/technique/location etc...we taught ourselves. We've had numerous and I mean numerous days of skunks no fish at all didn't even see a fish. 

If folks are sincere and really want to know what lures for a certain species of fish that's not the abundant species they'll also put in the time to research and hours on the water working a variety of lures/techniques. And one day of great fish'n doesn't happen everyday I'm here to tell you. 

I'll share but when someone asks me hey tell me what lure you used I kinda scratch my head...as to be honest what worked one day, hour etc may not work ever again...So I've shared lots of info with folks...but when I get asked via a PM and just one sentence PM to boot...tell me what lure you used...well just taint going to happen as its any lure that will catch a fish is my response as the lure may not even work the next day...been there seen that happen all too many times. 

I don't freely share info for this species of fish...I would hope that would be respected...we've made some very close dear friends that fish for what we fish for who don't post at all and drive hours from neighboring states...and respect to them and my fish'n partner I will not post blow-by-blow intel on lures/techniques/locations for this species until its proven to me that an individual has a sincere desire to learn has put time on the water...and isn't just out to say I GOT ONE...any fish can be caught on any line/lure/technique etc...but to me thats not necessarily the point...the point is learning and really becoming a student of what one wants to really catch...

In Utah and what we fish for well it isn't like these fish are in ever body of water or we have 10,000 lakes to fish from with literally thousands upon thousands of acres of water. So call it how you may...but when it comes to a certain species of fish...I'm here to tell you put the time in practice the 3Ps and you'll find out what is working and what isn't working. And we have literally bought lures that one day were hot and worked and the next day or outing you can't catch a cold with them and you never catch anything again. Trust me we have lots lures that produced now not a bump or interest for the past several seasons. But yet we still keep using them and putting the time on the water...


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> I don't freely share info for this species of fish.


This is the type I am talking about. You have put in the time as you said to have success catching a certain species, and now you have claimed ownership of those fish. So if you do not freely share info for a species of fish, does that mean you are the guy I pass by on the water, ask what they are biting on, and you will not share because you think one needs to put in the effort as you have first, or you just lie about it?

What is your opinion on this guys? If I pass by you on the water and ask what they are biting on, do you share the info, or keep it to yourselves so that you are the only one having success?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

sharpshooter25 said:


> This is the type I am talking about. You have put in the time as you said to have success catching a certain species, and now you have claimed ownership of those fish. So if you do not freely share info for a species of fish, does that mean you are the guy I pass by on the water, ask what they are biting on, and you will not share because you think one needs to put in the effort as you have first, or you just lie about it?


I'm not sold either way. I tend to err on the side of giving out information, but that's mostly because I haven't put that much effort into gaining the information.

Honestly, I don't think it is fair to call K2 out specifically and I don't think it is fair for you to assert that she has taken ownership of the fish. She has only taken ownership of the information that SHE has earned and has no obligation to share any of it with anyone else. She has the right to share it on whatever terms she decides, including not sharing it at all.

It is the access to the information that she has the right to, not the fish. You have every right to the fish too. You just lack the information to exercise that right.

For example, if you pay money to a guide to take you out fishing and you think you are there just to catch fish, you have royally squandered your opportunity to LEARN. You pay to learn how he does it, not to just go out and have him put you on a few fish.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Personally, I'm not afraid to share what's working... I might even let someone in on a spot I've been fishing as I'm leaving it... That kind of Karma comes back around, and the fish won't stop being there even with pretty heavy pressure. There's a reason they like it, and unless that structure or the food source there changes, pressure isn't going to do it.

That said, I'm sure "sharers" are in the WAY minority.

A fine example of that is my fishing reports website... I get 200 to 300 visitors daily to that site, and rarely do I get a fisherman's report, so I'm left with publicly available reports to re-post.

In my opinion, where you fish 80% of the equation, and then--even if you have the right bait--you still have to present it right... so I don't understand why people are so closed up about it.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I can see why someone would want to keep certain information to themselves, regarding what might be working. In K2's case, she's after tiger muskie and she has really taken her time in learning the animal. It's true that there aren't a whole lot of them when compared to other species, so I can see her angle. 

How she decides NOT to tell someone would surely tell what type of person she is, rather than whether or not she dishes the info requested. 

On the other hand, if she was catching a bunch of perch at PV and wouldn't help someone out, I would consider that somewhat rude. I get it.

Having said that, I'm usually quite the blabbermouth when people ask what I'm using, when the catching is good for me. If someone sees a 20" fish on my stringer and their eyes fall out, I'll gladly offer some tips if they ask. I've even given away a bunch of minnows to people and hooks, if they're lacking. I enjoy helping people and personally, I think it boosts my karma a little.

There have been quite a few times where I've seen people leaving the water with a full stringer. I'll compliment them on their catch and inquire what they were using and then they'll respond with some kind of smart-alec remark like, "Hooks! In the water!", laugh with each other and walk off.

That's a sour way to leave an impression with somebody.

On the other hand, if someone has been pushy with me or rubbed me the wrong way somehow (maybe crowding me out of my spot), I don't feel bad at all to leave them hanging. Case by case, I guess. I'm usually very generous, if I have something to offer. I've even given away some of my precious Blue Foxes to people that didn't have any. That only happens if I have enough to get by though.

About grabbing every lure from the shelf, I've done that a few times with the aforementioned BF. Mostly because if I don't, I'll run out and the shelf will be empty again for weeks or months. I hate driving from Provo to AF or Lehi, just for a lure. There are places I refuse to buy them from too. Places that charge $4-$5 for them won't get my business, no matter what. I'll help out a company that respects a good value, even if I spend more in gas doing so. Principle.

So yeah, I'm mostly a giver unless you seem like an A-hole. Even then, sometimes I think you just need to catch some fish to lighten up.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I really don't run into a lot of people where I fish, but when I do I'm always good for a BS session with somebody. Seems lately though some people are a little more stand-off-ish than they used to be, or they're hiding the fact that their poaching, I'm not sure which. 
I'd probably think I would like to share stories or bait with somebody but I'm always screwing around and not fishing.
Try pack'in a can of worms on the Provo and see how stand-off-ish people become. That way they just leave you alone and won't speak to ya anyhow. Then you don't have to worry about what type of fisherman you are...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Haha, good point! It's terrible, how many times have I had to defend my use of worms on that river! People seem to think that the Charleston Bridge is the line. Ignorance.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't know how many jars of powerbait I've given to people because that was the ticket that day. Or how many flies I've given away on the Provo. Im more than happy to give tips or sometimes I'll give up my spot to someone w/kids and want a positive experience.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

The lures we use consistently are not available in Utah so for those of you interested in the lures here's a link we buy 95% of our lures from...don't know what else to tell you...again just because a lure worked one day there's absoultely no guarantee you'll get anything the next outing...but we have a wide variety of lures that can be found here...just order a few and good luck. Average size of the lures we use are from 6-8" and 1oz - 4oz in a wide variety of colors.

http://www.muskyshop.com/modules/web/index.php/id/1


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Keep in mind also, that if you know what technique, location, or lure/bait is working to catch some larger fish, or a sensitive species, such as TM, that the resource you are tapping is not always unlimited! Some waters and species are sensitive, and because of this, freely sharing information COULD be the death of the place. Yes, there are limits, and sure, you only told one person, but they'll tell someone, and then that person will share, and so on until many people know the "secrets" to success, and the resource is wiped out. 

I like what others have said in regards to people pushing up on them, crowding them out, and generally being rude. I don't mind sharing what I'm using to catch some slot sized cutts, or SNITS, but if you're being a jerk, there's no way I'm going to be hospitable. I've been shoved out of a spot I was fishing before, if for no other reason than I was nice enough to share some info, and the a-holes stuck around because they thought the spot was better than where they were. That's an altogether different discussion on ethics though. 

So basically, sure I'll share, and help a feller out, but don't EXPECT me to give it all up, including my personal space.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Don't know what happened to my post- vanished- I have no problem sharing lures, flies or bait- or telling you what I'm using- you have to be able to present them and many can't anyway. Now if you ask me on the street where I am fishing you may get a bogus answer- my perogative and that's just the way it is.
If you are trying to get your kid into fish I will certainly help- probably give the kid stuff and then you have to bargain with them whether you get to use it. On buying on all the lures- I have done that- killing the sea trout in Florida on sluggo's - walked into a store that had a close out for $1.50 a pack- bought them all not to keep anyone else away from them but to save me $$$$$$$$$$$$. Oh and if you're an A-hole I would give my condolences to the kid.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I of course understand not giving your locations up. I will typically only share what places I am fishing that is hot with those whom I fish with unless it is a large body of water. For example I am heading to matt warner tomorrow because I have been told they are doing really well, and if I do well I have no problem telling people where I caught them. It just is sad to me that when a person is asking for general information about fishing, that there are anglers who feel like they can't share that knowledge to help someone out. To me, asking what the fish are biting on, or what lure typically does best is not asking much. I know I don't ever want to be like my uncle, buying every lure on the rack, not to save money mind you that is different, but the whole reason was because he didn't want others to have that secret lure.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

I have been given tips from many of you on this forum and I will always be more than happy to share any info in return. However, regardless of who you are, I will only share info/supplies depending on your general attitude towards fishing and nature itself. 

For example, I saw a young boy with his father up Farmington Canyon a few years back, trying to fly fish and weren't doing well at all. I was just coming back from a slay-session on the same stream when I stopped to talk to them. They were nice and courteous. I kept one larger rainbow (large for that canyon) to fry up for dinner and when the boy saw it I saw his eyes widen. Needless to say I opened up my chest-pack and gave him what he needed to succeed, as well as told them where to go and what to do. I didn't even know these people and will never see them again, but I was more than happy to give them everything I could offer, all because of their attitude.

On the other hand, I invited a few friends of mine to hike into a Uinta lake I little bit ago, and they brought another dude with them. I know this guy, went to high school with him and have hung out with him multiple times. Although he is a nice guy and has never done anything to me personally, I don't agree with his lifestyle choices, language and his attitude towards the precious wildlife in Utah.....not someone I like to fish with. Regardless, he cam along. My other two buddies don't fish too much so I was the first one to catch a fish and the only one to catch fish for the first little while. I of course wanted my friends to share in the fun so after they struggled for a while, I told them what I was using...this included the not so friendly other guy we were with. So they all switched and still caught nothing. It wasn't until I showed them a few techniques that they started to catch fish. I did not, however, show the other guy the techniques because I felt he did not deserve them. Someone who is constantly screaming profanities and saying, "I'm keeping every ****ing fish I catch...I don't care how big or small!" and "this lake is ging to be ****ing empty when I'm done!" is never going to get any help from me, even when he is in my fishing party, again, because of his attitude.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I forgot to add this to my 1st post.....

I cannot stand the little kids at the community ponds and some local lakes that are looking for free handouts. All the time I get the question "do you have any flies I can have" or "worms that I can have"? They literally beg up and down the beach to every angler until they get an angler to bite.

I always tell them "yeah, you want to pay me for them?" and they always refuse. I guess I am just too poor to pay for their fishing experience. Really I am! They remind me of the guys on the side of the off ramps begging for money sometimes. Besides when I have a limited amount of worms that I am sharing with my twin and when we are nailing fish I am sorry but I can't "spare a square". (Usually I buy 24 which is 12 when you have a twin). Still I will continue to help out any angler looking for ADVICE. 

I am glad I read K2's post before I PM'd her about the TM's. If she wants it to be a secret then that is her right as a fisherman. I guess we are lucky she will even tell us which lake she was at. Don't get the idea that I am picking on you though K2, I would hate to offend you, you are a "fishing goddess" in my opinion and I always look forward to reading your posts. I am sure they're are others out there that feel the same way as she does but they don't want to get blasted by us "blabber mouths". Just be careful K2 you might get some guys out at PV that will use their binoculars to see what you are using when they see you handling those amazing fish.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Okay folks TRUST ME on this…I’m more than willing to help anyone at anytime with general basic information on the fish of 10,000 casts. So let’s get that perfectly clear.

In other parts of the country fish’n for this fish we’re NOVICES as some folks have years of time on the water fish’n for them.

As I previously stated, we taught ourselves (continuing to learn each outing). The lessons/ information, techniques, locations we have learned is only shared with very, very, very and I mean VERY small and few trusted agents as we learn together. Again, as was previously stated there are only a few Utah waters in Utah with this fish and loose lips can and I’m here to tell you potentially decimate a waterway…we’ve read way to many articles on that from other states.

FWIW lures we use 97% are not available in Utah. I provided just one link. Now are there lures here in Utah you can purchase…you bet…spinners, jigs, various size cranks etc…go buy some and when you head out to waters having this species…work these lures and see what happens…we’ve all seen the posts…folks catch these fish without our help.

I’ve provided a whole lot of basic info via PMs to folks on this site and other Utah sites when asked for advice and they’ve been out trying on their own…that’s how we got started 7 years ago on our own and we were just fish’n for Bass and Perch. We’ve helped put most who have sincerely tried and then will PM me on their first fish with this basic info like techniques, presentation and yes even basic locations…but you know what, they’ve PUT TIME ON THE WATER are working the 3Ps and when we see them on the water we always chat. Did that just today…

So FWIW here are what I consider basic ground rules wrt wanting help 1) don’t PM me with one sentence… ‘what lure did you use’ 2) next don’t tell me about your bucket list Al Gore’s internet is at your finger tips with all kinds of info, read, become a student go out and attempt on YOUR OWN (may surprise yourself) 3) have the right tackle (line, rod, reel) 4) have the release tools (net large enough, jaw spreaders, hook cutters etc) 5) understand the basics of how to handle/release this fish. I’m not posting the above as a smartarse…we’ve really learned from our own 7 years of ooh poo pa’s equipment handling etc…become( key words) here basically informed on this fish with the do’s and don’ts. I’ve posted info on tackle, catching/releasing etc.

Next guilt trips don’t work for me…call me old and crusty…I highly doubt a child under 10 even older (could be wrong) will want to fish for what we fish for as in the summer 1) it’s mundane/boring for them (catching one fish in 7 hours for us is a great day more than one is an OUTSTANDING DAY) 2) kids want to catch fish that’s how they learn and want to go again…fish’n for this species good luck they won’t want to go fish’n again been there with my own children…son is now wanting to go out with us and he’s 19 and daughter (22) just likes to sun and hang out with the ole bitty bags…so please don’t attempt to lay a guilt trip using a child or what a friend/relative did on how they did this didn’t do that to keep the ‘secret’…won’t work on me. 

By all means come up to northern Utah waters having these fish stocked in them. Enjoy the Utah heat of the summer and enjoy wakeboarding, skiing, jet skiing/wave running, sail boating, along with all the other various water craft (canoes, kayaks, tubers, folks paddle surfing, swimming out in the middle of the lake, wind surfing, planes doing touch and goes on the water) amazing what you’ll see. Most of you have seen my posts have nerves of steel is all I’ll say. But we use the 3Ps to endure as we respect this fish and enjoy learning and fish’n for them. So you’re more than welcome…ohhhh don’t forget the fees to fish like $10-11 to launch any water craft.

Finally we’re continually learning…and again I will help anyone but please respect what I said above…I have no ownership of these fish but I do highly respect them and a big THANK YOU to the DWR for even making this species available in Utah. As Dodger stated we have the information and its through time on the water and we’re continuing students that’s how we got this information no-one gave it to us…bottom line get out wet a line and at least try on your own first…obtw if you see us say hello.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> &#8230;bottom line get out wet a line and at least try on your own first..


I'm with ya k2. I'm also a believer in the 3P's. :O||:

If others are out putting forth an effort, I have no problem sharing worms, lures, tips and info, especially if they're friendly and respectful. That doesn't mean I'm going to spill _all_ the beans though!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Even though I like this thread and have found it interesting to read the responses, I've debated whether to chip in my 2 cents or not. I suppose I will. 

1. I would like to think that I'm friendly out on the water or ice and give info when possible. However, I do notice that sometimes I'm concentrating fairly intently on something and my ability to multitask well went away with my near sight vision at the 40 yr old mark. It may be that I come across as standoffish. When my attention is taken with fishing, a response to a question may be monosyllabic. In my humble defense, several good anglers I know are like that too. Be patient and I'll answer whatever you may want to know. 

2. Out on the water, it has often been my experience that even if I tell the average schmo what I was using and how, it doesn't matter. Far too often at places like Jordanelle, when I tell someone that I caught a bunch of fatties on a 4 inch watermelon/shad laminate stickbait, I will get an open mouthed response with a drop of drool, followed by a question if I think the bass will hit rainbow powerbait. For those anglers that know what a stickbait is, I'm glad to provide the nugget of info to help them get a few. 

Along the same lines, you can sometimes even show someone how to do it and rig them up and they often won't get it. As an example, a good friend and I were ice fishing Rockport a few years ago for perch. My buddy got there first and had half of his limit by the time I arrived. Another gentleman had moved over and was fishing by him. I started fishing and soon enough George had his full limit and was ready to leave and I was halfway there myself. The other fellow hadn't caught anything. Since the stranger was a nice enough guy and we were trying to help him, we had him reel in and set up for him and coached him on what to do. Still nada Not long after, my limit was complete and I was ready to try for a few trout and call it a day. Before I left, I had our buddy reel in, rebait, and I watched his rod. He WAS getting the bites but wasn't reacting. I was practically screaming (nicely) to set the hook at the right time. He just couldn't do it. He eventually left, skunked. Sometimes you can say anything and show everything and it just won't matter. 

3. Concern for the resource is a valid reason IMO to withhold certain information. The hotspotting issue we have hashed over a lot. Also, in my opinion, if there are certain fish sizes or types of fish I want to protect, I will use judgment in what I say. When Jordanelle and UL had a slot of all 12 inchers bass and up were released, I would practically give out GPS coordinates to strangers. Not anymore.

4. I agree with K2 in what she said about the guilt trip requests, especially on internet forums. Maybe I'm just jaundiced nowadays, but I seriously wonder if a goodly number of them are bogus and kids are not really involved. You usually don't hear from the requestors anyway afterwards. I do have to admit, that when I'm actually fishing, I am a softy if some kids want to catch some fish and their parents aren't having much luck getting it done for them. 

I hope that came across how I wanted and you guys will still come by and say hi if you see me on the water. 8)


----------



## drJake (Oct 11, 2008)

Sometimes I don't want to share info because the person asking won't catch anything anyway, and I look like a jerk for giving them bad info. Earlier this year I told a guy at work how to catch some white bass out of Utah Lake when they were spawning. He took all his kids and somehow managed to not catch one. He was all wierd around me for a few weeks like it was my fault. I used to share it all, but after a few situations like this, I have become more to myself.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sharpshooter25 said:


> ..............................................................................................So I ask all of you my fellow anglers, what kind of fisherman are you?


I am an old fisherman, that wastes too much time on outdoor forums.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

totally depends on the species, the body of water and the type of fisherman!! if I know someone is keeping bass all the time, especially decent size ones than you can forget it! but if I know a C&R bass guy and wants some info or tips than I'd totally do it but prob not any honey holes if it's a hard body of water to fish like a lot of utah lake bass guys are, they've worked hard to figure out those spots and I wouldn't even bother asking one of them cause I get it, just like the dedicated muskie fisherman. but I'm a duck hunter, so I think that's where a lot of that comes from, silence is the golden rule! with other fish I could careless like utah lake catfishing, white bass and blue gill, strawberry and so on. so if I do well and someone asks me than I'm more than willing to share and certain bodies of water and certain species.


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

Now I don't condone the fellow that wouldn't share his worms when he was leaving because I think he could have shared because he was done for the day. But why do you think that someone who has put in years of fishing experience and learning what it takes to catch different types of fish needs to share his/her information to you scott free. It's taken them a lot of trial and error to gain that knowledge that makes them a better fisherperson. And just because someone isn't willing to give you information that's taken them years to learn does not make them a bad person. The way I see it is maybe people ought to do their own homework instead of trying to get everything for free without ever having to do the required work to get it. I'm willing to share to a point but not everything, it depends on the circumstances.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Crow said:


> But why do you think that someone who has put in years of fishing experience and learning what it takes to catch different types of fish needs to share his/her information to you scott free. It's taken them a lot of trial and error to gain that knowledge that makes them a better fisherperson. The way I see it is maybe people ought to do their own homework instead of trying to get everything for free without ever having to do the required work to get it. I'm willing to share to a point but not everything, it depends on the circumstances.


Really! To your fisrt question I say "want should you be entitled to get for information?" It is just info, it is not like they are asking for your catch so they can eat it! To me info is not a product to be bought and or sold.

I do my homework and share in my posts what I found and when somebody won't even give out basic info like "what lures worked" I wish I could remove my veiw from their post and give them the most edited form of my posts or block them from reading my posts entirely. Does anybody owe me for the info I give out, absolutley not!

To me (and I know I will make some enemies by saying this) if you post up pics of fish and don't want to share about how you got them then you are bragging. Yes I know to a certain extent we are all bragging but I cannot stand the "I got mine" attitude and therefore you have to figure it out yourself.

When you pay lots of money, and don't have a lot of money to fish it is nice to eliminate the "trial and error" process. Afterall fishing sucks, catching is great!

I guess (in regards to this site) it may be based on why you joined the site in the first place. I joined cuz the DWR site and the fish shops info is so old that I knew more than they did on current conditions. Now I contribute to aide in additional info for all fisherman so they can go out and get into some fish, not just fishing. Fish on!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

Bears Butt said:


> I'm a sharer.


you know i used to be myself, and a few closer places, say the weber for example, i still do on the public sections i fish but not the private. otherwise i stay relativley tight lipped save for a few safe places where i can spill my guts


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I am both, I share when i am out and catching and i have had people share with me and i have been very grateful for the info. But i seem to only share when there are me and a couple other guys there. I am not walking along the bank giving everyone my info. If it is me and one other person or so and i am the one catching i will surely give the guy a means to catch "unless he is a jerk". I would hope someone would hook me up if the tables were turned.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

There is a great difference between some jerk not giving or selling you some worms that he was through with and you calling K2 out for not sharing info! In the short time I have been on this forum I have picked up many tips from them and many others as well. Just look at the number of posts she has made! I believe that the majority of people who join this and other forums are sharers, while the lurkers are more selfish and don't contribute. By the way, if I can help you out, just ask.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well that's a soul searching question for me.
1. I'm a tuber and a loner that gets upset about seeing any other fisher people, especially big bass boats fishing too close or wake boarders, water scooters, etc...
That being said. 2. I fish warm water (primarily bass, but love kitties) in the warm weather and moving water trout/whities in the cold.
3. If I'm asked by anyone, bank, tube, boat or whatever, what I'm using I share and most times show.
4. I'm not a catch and release guy but i only keep enough for dinner.
5. The forum - I don't post fishing reports on fisheries that in my view can't stand a lot of pressure (in my opinion). This doesn't necessarily jive with a particular area that is viewed as an ok spot to post on since, (in my opinion) some are starting to show some bad affects of over fishing. Yeah, I admit this includes the high number of new fisher people., which goes back to #1.
6. I'm a nymph for winter an a plastic guy in the summer both slow drift.
7. Since I'm a tuber, I don't want any wind and mostly fish mid day since I'm old and lazy.  
8. * I only go only where Sparky is allowed since he's my best buddy and if he ain't allowed, I write that area off. * Sadly, this is forcing me N. into Idaho for the majority of my warm water fishing now.    This happens to me more and more areas, many which used to be my favorites.
9. I do like to catch fewer larger fish than a bunch of smaller/dinks and therefore go to those areas that offer that.
10. I'm always in the market for new areas, public,or private (if I can work out a trade, including manual labor).  In fact this is becoming very important to me since I'm losing more and more of my old spots for a variety of reasons. PROBLEM IS, SINCE I'VE LOST A LOT OF DRIVE (JUST GETTING OLD AND GAS $), IT'S GOT TO BE REASONABLY CLOSE TO OGDEN. So much for the begging.  
Ive probably missed a lot of stuff, but I'll revise if it's significant. That's debatable, huh? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

It has been fun to read the posts on this topic. I believe that most of the people that have commented are people I would like to be fishing with. I have no problem sharing bait or lures with people that have the right attitude about fishing. I was fishing a new lake (new to me) a couple weeks ago and some locals were noticably upset that i was fishing their "secret spot". They were quite rude when I asked what they were fishing with, but I shared some information of my own and talked to them about a couple of other lakes I had fished in the area this year and they opened right up to me. We even exchanged a few jig patterns that we like to tie and we parted in good terms. So there has to be some give and take. If you are asking then you need to be sharing too. But anyway, I'm willing to share any fishing information to those folks that love and respect the beautiful land and fisheries that we have here in Utah and get the joy and pleasure out of fishing that I do.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

HighmtnFish said:


> It has been fun to read the posts on this topic. I believe that most of the people that have commented are people I would like to be fishing with. I have no problem sharing bait or lures with people that have the right attitude about fishing. I was fishing a new lake (new to me) a couple weeks ago and some locals were noticably upset that i was fishing their "secret spot". They were quite rude when I asked what they were fishing with, but I shared some information of my own and talked to them about a couple of other lakes I had fished in the area this year and they opened right up to me. We even exchanged a few jig patterns that we like to tie and we parted in good terms. So there has to be some give and take. If you are asking then you need to be sharing too. But anyway, I'm willing to share any fishing information to those folks that love and respect the beautiful land and fisheries that we have here in Utah and get the joy and pleasure out of fishing that I do.


Perfectly stated.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

I just fish 8)


----------



## Basher10 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi guys!  
We all want to catch big bass. Well, at least I hope so! I know some weekend fisherman who just like to fish for leisure. So, being content catching a perch is fine to them. However, this topic is not about just categorizing who you are as a fisherman, but is intended to show you where you are and what you want to be good at.


----------

